# [son] HDA-Intel - Hal le démoniaque [resolu]

## Poussin

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ici un sujet courant... les cartes son HDA-Intel. Depuis le passage sous HAL, je crois que je n'ai pas tout compris.

Avant, pour faire fonctionner le machin, après avoir sélectionné les options-qui-vont-bien dans le noyaux, et avoir (justement) rajouté les options 

qui-vont-bien-elles-aussi (du genre model=monModel), je parvenais à faire fonctionner les haut-parleurs interne du portable, le sortie son (mixte analog/optique) pour mon plus grand bonheur.

Cette après-midi, j'ai eu besoin de... Skype! Pas de problème -> emerge -av skype

Je mets mon beau casque et là, stupeur, pas de son! Suis-je bête, depuis ma récente réinstallation complète de gentoo, je n'avais pas ajouté l'option du module définissant le modèle! Quelle ne fut pas mon étonnement en remarquant que alsasound (le deamon) n'était pas lancé et que malgré cela, j'avais du son dans les h-p du portable en question! N'est-ce pas démoniaque?!

Non, je ne parle pas beaucoup pour ne rien dire (si si... un peu). J'en appelle donc à vos connaissance! Je suppose que ce tour de passe-passe est l'oeuvre de ce coquin de HAL. Je me demande (vous demande par la même occasion) s'il est possible de passer le même genre de paramètre au module/Hal qu'auparavant pour faire fonctionner mon pauvre petit Jack chéri et pouvoir utiliser skype comme un bonne comère de chez nous

Bien à vous

PoussinLast edited by Poussin on Thu Jul 16, 2009 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

alsasound n'est que le service qui permet de rétablir les niveaux des différents volumes, selon la précédente sauvegarde qu'il fait à l'arrêt du service, et quelques autres petites choses du genre. Sans alsasound, dès lors que les drivers alsa sont chargés... tu as la son oui.

Alors pour skype je t'avouerais que c'est peut être lui le fautif. sur un pc avec crta hda intel compatible, pareil: tout fonctionne en dehors de skype, qui lui ne sait apparemment pas chopper le micro. Bon après skype çapuecestpaslibre alors y a wengohone, ekiga etc...

----------

## Poussin

Skype n'est malheureusement (ou heureusement...) pas le seul fautif. De la bête musique ou tout autre son fonctionne sur HP interne mais pas sur casque. Typiquement le problème réglé par l'ajout de "options snd-hda-intel model=z71v" dans les paramètres du modules, z71v étant trouvé dans la documentation du noyaux (ALSA-configuration.txt si je ne me trompe).

----------

## Poussin

Ok, je suis un boulet:

options snd-hda-intel model=z71v

et

options snd-hda-intel model="z71v"

ce n'est pas la même chose.

Désolé pour le dérangement  :Wink: 

----------

